# A low stack headset that fits into 34mm diameter headtube.



## Scarier (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys, i'm looking for advise on a headset with low stack height, no more than 15mm total, one that fits into a 34mm (1 1/8) standard headtube. 

I've been wanting to fit my fork which is cut very short at 7" only on the steer tube and I can't find any headset that fits into my frame with a stack height low enough to have room for the fork and stem.

any advise is appreciated.

The fork was previously installed on a 1.5" headtube frame, using cane creek zerostack, which worked perfectly at 7" of steertube, but this new frame is not working out with the stem's height and such a short cut on that tube.

thanks.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Do you need an Intergrated headset or standard threadless headset. I don't know about the number you posted a 34mm is about 1 1/3" not 1 1/8. What bike are you putting this fork on. Ive been in similar situations a few times both short stack and tall stack.


----------



## Scarier (May 13, 2011)

standard threadless


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

check out the cc 110 Cane Creek Cycling Components :: Components :: Headsets


----------



## Scarier (May 13, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Standard ID of an 1 1/8" headtube is 33.90mm-33.95mm

The Cane Creek 110 stack height is 28.40mm. The lowest standard headset stack height I am aware of is the Crank Bros Directsets at 20.56mm


----------

